# $rEe' s Xsara



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am again diyaudiomobile which I think is excellent. (Please excuse my English, which is pitiful) 
So here's my setup before my changes. 

My equipment:

-_before._ 
Alpine CDA9853R, MB Quart PCE216, Precision Power DCX600.4, Infinity Kappa PERFECT12.1

-_current._ 
Eclipse8445, Vifa PL18, Vifa DX25, Boston GT50 (5channels), sub ???
(I want change PL18 because lack of high-medium)



-_future._
Eclipse8445, ??? , ??? , Boston GT50 (5channels), sub ???

I am looking for a good speakers & tweeters for a good 2-way.
For sub I would rather a imagerdynamic IDQ10 but unfortunately it is not distributed in France.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

I forgot


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice gear and a decent install. Im pretty anal and noticed a lot of little flaws  What are you using as a processor? just the HU? Since youre in france, why not go with focal?


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

bobditts said:


> Very nice gear and a decent install.


Thanks



bobditts said:


> What are you using as a processor?


No, I am going to the essentials



bobditts said:


> the HU? Since youre in france, why not go with focal?


It is far too common in france.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

but its nice equipment. Atleast run the amps. Those are kickass!


----------



## lauk101 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice install, I like how the crossovers are mounted.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

magnifique ! est-ce que c'est un Xsara ?
Pardon my french, its crap! I lorv french cars. T16 205 is my fav, I think that is a Xsara, perhaps 2.0 16V?
Great install mate, well done.


----------



## Mano_X (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations $rEe, the Xsara/saxo doors are a pain in the a** to work with 

Love It.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Safe new version. 








The small module that will allow the fan to be triggered at a temperature desired.

Here is the exhaust vent to be sucked into the fan.


































****ing Flash


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Audioeneade (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey salut !

Le travail des français s'exporte et est reconnu outre atlantique, ça fait plaisir !

Pour ton sub, peut-être qu'un des forumeurs ici présent pourrait t'en vendre un ?

Eneade


----------



## werner406 (Jan 8, 2008)

mais qu'est ce qu'il y a comme français ici !! lol

beau boulot et bons résultats !
good job and good results !


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

fjo ajoees bugled solntz, e ayoutc xeo djow jobxo, aooont

looks amazing man! and i cant speak French!


----------



## Audioeneade (Oct 10, 2007)

Well ... sorry to speak French in your english speaking forum.

It was just about saying that it is nice to see that you like his work overthere.

Also I suggested him that may be one of you has the subwoofer that he is looking for.

Désolé pour le squattage dj$ree!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Audioeneade said:


> Well ... sorry to speak French in your english speaking forum.
> !


dont think i was bashing, rather just wishing i was bilingual!


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice work! Its great to see installs from around the world on here.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Small manufacture a box for the module (which trigger the fan starting at 50 ° C.)









The probe.









The actuator.


































The wood will be covered with carpeting of course.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

$rEe said:


> The actuator.


Looks good, Where can i find that actuator? Thanks, Drew


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for the thanks

Emdrew Response: In all the major DIY store. 
The real name is "a compass gas."


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

It remains for me repeat that a recess resin but before I would find a ImageDynamics IDQ10 V3 (or 12 V3 if it is released)


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

As you can see cables hp are not installed. 
( Basically the right side is not yet set.)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks REALLY NICE $rEe.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Very nice work. I love the clean look of the amp box. Keep us updated if you change anything else.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

They will be covered Fully sheath thermo-shrink to avoid short-circuit.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

It might look good, but the slightest touch will end up in some sparks and maybe a blown amp...

Those banana plugs are way too close together!

Except that, nice concept and nice work!

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## bara (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Candisa said:


> It might look good, but the slightest touch will end up in some sparks and maybe a blown amp...
> 
> Those banana plugs are way too close together!


You're right but you have not properly looked


$rEe said:


> They will be covered Fully sheath thermo-shrink to avoid short-circuit.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

:blush: Oops, sorry :blush:

Just a question, why bananaplugs instead of putting the cables directly into the amp? I guess those terminals have screws, like the powerterminals?

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

The bananaplug act for reducing for the cable of sub (6mm)


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

New speakers









And new cable for the TG9 and HDS8


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice speakers, I have the 5.5" version of that Exclusive myself.

I'm a non believer when it comes to cables, but 3.4mm² is absolutely more than enough for those speakers and the fact they are shielded and tinned won't hurt the sound either 

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

The pillars are covered with alcantara.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

very nice.

Do you have pix of the pillars covered in alcantara?


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

mojako said:


> very nice.
> 
> Do you have pix of the pillars covered in alcantara?


90€ (in france)


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

im sorry, what i meant was, can you post the pictures of the pillars covered in alcantara?


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

No problemo.


----------



## twista17 (Jun 5, 2007)

nice install build and i am really liking the amp rack with the gas shocks!

i am doing my rebuild in a months time and i will see if i can do somethings similar with the rack. 

good job!


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

What midranges are you using in the A Pillars? The MBQs? Install looks very nice btw.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Griffith said:


> What midranges are you using in the A Pillars? The MBQs? Install looks very nice btw.


The TG9 and seas neo.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

like the doors and amp rack..
great work super detail..
keep it up


----------



## tiwatt (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Very, very clean!


----------



## audiSQ (Apr 20, 2008)

amazing work 
I like this install .
@ +


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## pflowing (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice! J'aime ta voiture.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice! It's not often you see a Xsara in those forums. 

I've got one as well, although my system is a bit stealthier.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Magnific update! +1 on the Xsara's!!
Have linked to French Car Owners forum here in Aus!


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

it is was urgent to rebuild the door. 
Before:


















For my 21cm. 
Front. 










Back. 









I added a removable media to change the speakers. 

















the door.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Back 



































I still have to cover the doors skai. (the hardest part)


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

I make some changes. because I thought there was a concern for perspective on the door. (it will be a little less hard for skaiage)


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## chrisdors (Mar 6, 2009)

nice build


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

New doors coming along great! Better than PSA could build too!


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Well after more than 2 hours to pause (Bolt) calles my speakers on my doors, my calles are set and finally I just say what you do move more.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Ooh, new stuff. Welcome to the HAT team.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

This is sure a small L3's would not be denied, see L3PRO's


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

L3 Pros? WTF? Has Scott release L3 Pros? How did you get them?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Hehe... It'll take a while, but I like your thinking.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks 


n_olympios said:


> Ooh, new stuff. Welcome to the HAT team.






I'm just informed. That's all.


syd-monster said:


> L3 Pros? WTF? Has Scott release L3 Pros? How did you get them?


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

My next step, change the OP-AMP in my TRU amp's


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

I specify that all is made from wood recup of my previous installs. 



Power supply 12V. and ground


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Custom power distrobution!! NICE.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Beau travail $rEe!


----------



## tiwatt (Feb 1, 2008)

Tres jolie taff $ree


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

cool new boot for Tru!


----------



## efneuf (Jun 22, 2008)

HI man, I have a xsara too and I must say U do a very nice job!
For your front speakers, I think that it would be easier not to fiber all the door. 
What will u put on it ? skai ? alcantara or leather?
I see that you dont have subwoofer anymore, don't u feel a lack of bass on the very low frequencies?
Now, are u entire in active way or still passive? if active, what are your values for the time alignement?
Last question: do you use the equalizer, I have to say I have a phase conflit in the mid ( 400hz to 2khz). Whitout the equalizer, the sound is low.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

My doors almost complete (2 years after ) 

I have completely reshaped my doors


















Now I have everything to do leatherette cover, it will not be easy!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Beau travail! Lache pas, bonhomme.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Now, fixed on the car


----------



## efneuf (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job man.
Quels woofers sont prévus?
Une refonte totale ou partielle de l'installation?


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

efneuf said:


> Nice job man.
> Quels woofers sont prévus?
> Une refonte totale ou partielle de l'installation?


Toujours mes Peerless HDS Exclusive 8" (830884) que je trouve excellent. 
Et le coffre est déjà fini.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Dedicated. Love that you do not give up over the coarse of years. Do you have any info about the module used to turn on the fan in the amprack when it's to hot? I was thinking of using something like that myself.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Dedicated. Love that you do not give up over the coarse of years. Do you have any info about the module used to turn on the fan in the amprack when it's to hot? I was thinking of using something like that myself.


Thanks,
The fan to automatically run from 40 degrees with a probe.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

$rEe said:


> Thanks,
> The fan to automatically run from 40 degrees with a probe.


Where did you buy it? Or is it homeade? I work with wood pellet stoves so I have access to a bunch of different heat sensors.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Where did you buy it? Or is it homeade? I work with wood pellet stoves so I have access to a bunch of different heat sensors.


This is a small card with all of small components to be welded, I bought in France


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I googled 12vdc thermostat kit...found a ****-ton of em
https://www.google.ca/search?q=12vd...UKeTH6wG2ls2eBg&ved=0CGUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=601


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

$rEe said:


> This is a small card with all of small components to be welded, I bought in France


Oh you mean a "kit" as they call it here in the states. I thought it looked hand assembled. Thanks.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

The doors finish


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

NICKEL!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

To be honest I'm not too fond of the new look on the doors. Please tell me that those screws will be hidden somehow!


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

speaker grill:


----------

